# Pro skier snatches a go pro from a snowboarder



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

Sergey Buleev 25y.o. sponsored by Fischer Russia and participant of the Sergey Buleev | Freeride World Tour snatches a gopro from a beginer snowboarder while passing him by. Snowboarder fell and broke his collarbone. The skier in the video says that he was trying to make a funny video and the victim should have had hold tighter to his gopro


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

never ever had i thought the proskiers freeriders could endanger riders on the slopes. looks like some sort of traumatic self destructive behaviour. interesting his sponcors keep silence although it has happened couple of days back


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Skischool mentality you know..


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ooooofff that edge catch!


----------



## friendlydonut (Jan 14, 2020)

Aye that's messed up


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Broken collarbones suck pretty bad. I feel for that kid. His season is done. Adult bullying isn't very cool.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

#SergeyBuleevcuntassbitch...........#SergeyBuleevpussy...........#SergeyBuleevassault..........#SergeyBuleevnotfunny.......#SergeyBuleevfootnass.......#SergeyBuleevTRUMP2020.............#SergeyBuleevGrabemBYdaPussy...........#SergeyBuleevSkiersSUCK.........................


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

What a fucking dick!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Skier is a Douchey piece of shit!


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Sounds like the resort took action and cancelled his seasonal ski pass FWIW - feel for the kid who broke his collar bone, that's piss weak from a showboater


----------



## Jimmy McElroy (Mar 26, 2019)

Couldn't that snowboarder file a lawsuit? If that were me, I'd do anything legally to ruin that guy's life.


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

and Buleev went to FWQ as if nothing has happened. Something is wrong with his head. Totally agree with Angry Snowboarder on his opinion about action sport's young proathletes, they can be deeply traumatized and selfdestructive inside, but outside will be all that glamour and partying with god knows who


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

The family of the victim started to search for Buleev the next day after the incident, then he showed up, promissed to cover medical expences not calculated yet though, asked the victim not to sue him, posted video on his instagram. It looks totally like an abuser wifebeater makes peace with his beaten wife though.


----------



## rocky clark (Dec 11, 2019)

I don't speak or read Russian but it looks like he was going to make a cameo on some kid's gopro, probably in good fun. Then he looks like he stopped to wait and give it back and saw that the kid had wiped. But he didn't push him or anything. You want his sponsors to punish him for that?

Kind of surprised at the reactions here


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Look, he fucked up but the video is obvious that he was just playing around in good fun. Skier isn’t a dick, snowboarder wasn’t a good rider. Shit happened and it’s sucks, but some of y’all need to relax.


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

let us all relax and play fun games then, may i play with your goggles, poles, avybag, equipment of your children maybe?


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

garikgarik said:


> let us all relax and play fun games then, may i play with your goggles, poles, avybag, equipment of your children maybe?


That’s a silly comparison.


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

at which point exactly of this practical joke everybody should laugh?


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

no, i don't want his sponsors to punish Buleev, i want him and his sponsors discuss impulse control and aggresive and destructive behaviour.


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

let's discuss it a bit more what exactly funny Buleev and you find in snatching things from riding people?


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

garikgarik said:


> let's discuss it a bit more what exactly funny Buleev and you find in snatching things from riding people?


If the rider maintained control and didn’t hurt himself, it’s a funny moment of a professional photo bombing his otherwise shit video. Obviously it’s sad that the guy got hurt, but I don’t understand the outrage here. It was an accident.


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

when a joke is spoiled by the broken bone it is obviously a fault of the one who fell, sure it is not poor babe prorider's one


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

so it is photobombing perfectly innocent and funny, thank for clarification, now i clearly see it


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Clear


garikgarik said:


> when a joke is spoiled by the broken bone it is obviously a fault of the one who fell, sure it is not poor babe prorider's one


Clearly it is the pro skier’s fault, I’m not arguing that. I’m just not outraged by this- it sucks, it didn’t have to happen, but I wouldn’t call the skier a dick- just impulsive.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

garikgarik said:


> so it is photobombing perfectly innocent and funny, thank for clarification, now i clearly see it


glad I could help! ?


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

what was an accident exactly? snatching the camera from snowboarder, or him falling and breaking his collarbone?


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

lack of judgement probably. And if someone did that to me and I didn't fall I'd probably laugh. If the kid hadn't fallen and gotten hurt nobody would have said a single word about it. That right there is all the proof you need.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

garikgarik said:


> let us all relax and play fun games then, may i play with your goggles, poles, avybag, equipment of your children maybe?


Watch out this guy is gonna touch your childrens equipment!  

Surprise surprise, another thread on sbf with irrational outrage, some of you guys trigger very easily


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

so goggles, avybags, other equipment is out of play? only monopods? what if a monopod is strapped to the rider's wrist? it will be an unfortunate coincedence?


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

sabatoa said:


> Look, he fucked up but the video is obvious that he was just playing around in good fun. Skier isn’t a dick, snowboarder wasn’t a good rider. Shit happened and it’s sucks, but some of y’all need to relax.


In the 9 seconds of footage on a cat track I don't see how you can judge the boarder as not good until he gets surprised by someone getting way into his personal space and grabbing something out of his hands. If you think some attention hungry adult grabbing your personal stuff right out of your hands is not a dick move then we'll just have to agree to disagree. 

If that boarder were you I just don't see any American shrugging this off as boys will be boys and not suing, let alone thinking he's a not even a dick, and blaming your own lack of skills.


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

you understamd that any victim of this joke is in a weak position as they never expect this happen to them, and consiquences of an attack on an unprepared person caused by poor judjement and impulse control might be a lot more serious than broken collarbone?


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

let alone if one did not agree to play one does not have to, especially on the slopes, as if they are not dangerous enough because of people who can't ride, let's add pros into equation


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

You're snowboarding down a hill with a GoPro stick in your hand, suddenly someone zooms by and grabs it, you're like WTF and pissed. Then the guy stops, you get to them and it's Shaun White, Mark McMorris or whoever your favorite snowboarder is and they hand it back to you so now you have a clip of it all. You're going HOLY HELL THATS SICK, posting it to the forum, etc. I dare any of you to honestly tell me you're pissed at them for it.


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

well clearly there are people who do it, it is called photobombing, i have added this one risk factor to the list


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

emmm isn't your fantasy about McMorris grabbing your stick a wet dream, technically?


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

Having dislocated my shoulder three years ago (being a dumbass myself, not because of a showboating pro), I felt for that kid when he dropped his helmet onto the snow. I know that pain. Fortunately I was able to still head out to Bachelor a little more than a week later, although I had to drug it up (and dispensary it up). But if my season had ended, and it was because of someone else?!? Whew...


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

freshy said:


> In the 9 seconds of footage on a cat track I don't see how you can judge the boarder as not good until he gets surprised by someone getting way into his personal space and grabbing something out of his hands.


Fair- though I don’t think a skilled rider catches an edge here. Regardless, I’m not victim blaming, I’m just saying that this would have been an awesome moment had the guy not eaten shit- and I think that was the skiers intent- to create an awesome moment.


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

hotel accomodation, travel cost, medical, reabilitation etc...


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

well apparently from what is being reported by the locals from Sochi, this photobomb thing has become a part of local pros and halfpros daily entertainment, they seem to do it often this season, thug life heh


----------



## Gregg LaPointe (Dec 25, 2016)

Defenetaly should be charged with assualt.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

sabatoa said:


> If the rider maintained control and didn’t hurt himself, it’s a funny moment of a professional photo bombing his otherwise shit video. Obviously it’s sad that the guy got hurt, but I don’t understand the outrage here. It was an accident.


It was an accident, but not one that needed to happen. It's a little like bombing down the family slopes in a Santa suit. Hilarious 

If they'd been friends it could have been funny though.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

I think the term "thug life" might be getting lost in translation for you.


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

"humans and non humans behaving in a reckless, feckless or counter cultural fashion, with little regard for their surroundings, for social norms or for authority"


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

once again, not trying to preach my views on safety on the hill or etiquette, just to gauge the socially acceptable behaviour. i am well aware the norms can shift. i can say that now some deem grabbing monpods out of hands of riding people acceptable, thank you for being frank


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

sabatoa said:


> Fair- though I don’t think a skilled rider catches an edge here. Regardless, I’m not victim blaming, I’m just saying that this would have been an awesome moment had the guy not eaten shit- and I think that was the skiers intent- to create an awesome moment.


That's fair enough too, if the clip was a snowboarder getting his cam stolen and then footage of the pursuit down the hill with the snowboarder swearing in Russian in the background that would be pretty hilarious. But whateves didn't work out that way. You still gotta be kind of an arrogant prick to try that on an unsuspecting guy in the first place.

I also think the edge catch could easily have been the skier knocking into the board with his ski.


----------



## rocky clark (Dec 11, 2019)

garikgarik do you have some connection to the snowboarder? How do you know so much about this incident? I didn't see any coverage.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

If you're banging about with your mates then fair game, especially if you're aware of the skill levels and surrounds but to do this on a random skier/boarder or whatever is poor judgement. Just didn't need to happen, you don't wander the streets taking mobile phones out of unsuspecting peoples hands and if you did you did and the guy/girl flattened you ost wouldn't bat an eyelid.

You just have to ask yourself why.....would it have even been funny and gone viral if the boarder hadn't of crashed or broken his collar bone, i'd suggest not.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Sometimes when I'm drinking...............I get a little excited..............


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

NT.Thunder said:


> You just have to ask yourself why.....would it have even been funny and gone viral if the boarder hadn't of crashed or broken his collar bone, i'd suggest not.


No, I think you're going "this will be funny he's gonna think I stole his camera, then he's gonna get a super cool story to share with his friends and a once in a lifetime video when he sees who it was me a pro rider." And had it worked out where the kid didn't fall that's probably exactly what the kid would have done.

Again if any of our favorite riders did this to us and stopped 20 feet after, took off their mask shook our hand, took a selfie and gave the camera back 90% of people here would love that story so painting him out as an asshole isn't really accurate. NOW that being said, it did not work out well and a kid did get hurt so you do have to go it wsn't worth it and you do have to yank his pass. Just one of those if it works, great, innocent fun. If it doesn't, well now you gotta suffer the consequences. But by no means is that "THUG LIFE" or a "dickhole move"


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

Stop wearing goddamn GoPros and you won’t look like a douchebag nor will you get picked on by a pro skier.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

lab49232 said:


> You're snowboarding down a hill with a GoPro stick in your hand, suddenly someone zooms by and grabs it, you're like WTF and pissed. Then the guy stops, you get to them and it's Shaun White, Mark McMorris or whoever your favorite snowboarder is and they hand it back to you so now you have a clip of it all. You're going HOLY HELL THATS SICK, posting it to the forum, etc. I dare any of you to honestly tell me you're pissed at them for it.


Except that isn't what happened. The kid got injured directly after someone snatched something out of his hands and upset his balance. Alternate endings aren't relevant. The intent doesn't matter in this moment given that this was all totally avoidable.


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> Sometimes when I'm drinking...............I get a little excited..............


drinking?


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

that is on social media and local news papers


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

ridethecliche said:


> Except that isn't what happened. The kid got injured directly after someone snatched something out of his hands and upset his balance. Alternate endings aren't relevant. The intent doesn't matter in this moment given that this was all totally avoidable.


I believe that's exactly what I said.... He has to face consequences, should get his pass pulled, etc. That doesn't make him a terrible human being is the point. Context ABSOLUTELY matters.


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

right, disrespect to personal space and property combined with reckless endangerement is ok, if your intention is to have fun, you are not a terrible human being by having fun at the expense of humiliation of those around you, what an insight!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Pro idiot...what matters is his response and handling of the incident. I would hope the pro skier would of course graciously apologize and accept any consequences such as pass pulled, cover all medical/rehab expenses...and go beyond...like take the kid on a heli mission and such...anyway find a way to outrageously stoke the kid instead of the matter becoming a bummer for all parties involved.

At least, if I were the pro idiot's sponsor, manager, parent or etc. That is the least I would expect. And if outrageous stokage did NOT happen, there would be a discussion of dropping sponsorship.


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

well he did not, objected pulling the pass, objected sanctions from sponsors, announced that he will cover mefical bills, well anyways he is to cover the expences, the insurance company will take care of it, i believe. otherwise he is in total defensive mode, insisted it was a joke with an unfortunate consiquences, does not seem to understand what is wrong with the photobombing he and his friends were occasionally performing on the slopes of Sochi "Krasnaya Polyana", seem to me like a bully


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

anyways, be aware that it is the thing now, tree wells and equipment grabbers, stay safe!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

garikgarik said:


> well he did not, objected pulling the pass, objected sanctions from sponsors, announced that he will cover mefical bills, well anyways he is to cover the expences, the insurance company will take care of it, i believe. otherwise he is in total defensive mode, insisted it was a joke with an unfortunate consiquences, does not seem to understand what is wrong with the photobombing he and his friends were occasionally performing on the slopes of Sochi "Krasnaya Polyana", seem to me like a bully


And if that is the case..."defensive mode"...that is a dumbass rookie response. The pro response is to turn a lemon into lemonade.


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

totally agree, that guy's talent to turn lemons into shit is impressive


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

i am sure as hell can't enjoy FWQ and FWT now as much as i did, knowing that it is a bad person going into a dangerous descent. need to practice my empathy skills i guess


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Aztrailerhawk said:


> drinking?


Y u reading this garbage..................whilst in the land of the rising sun.............


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

Skier's a jerk - you don't grab things from people you don't know, that's stealing. But, I also don't have any sympathy for the boarder either, as I've had to dodge many boarders with go pros on sticks who have the snowboarding skill of a slightly experienced dandelion.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

I hope this fucking GoPro bullshit dies ASAP on the hills. It’s been going on for long enough. The helmet mounts I don’t mind that much but the GoPro selfie sticks need to all be burned.

In regards to the video, well the skier is a dick if he’s not helping to pay or compensate the kid who got hurt because of his stupidity.


----------



## SkunkonToast (Dec 19, 2017)

To be honest I think I've got to side with the boarder on this one. I'm not one to use a "twat wand" myself but also I'm not the best boarder and I've had a couple of nasty falls just by other arseholes cutting far too close in front of me. If I was using the "staff of narcissism" and some bellend grabbed it off me I'd most likely fall myself, if I was lucky enough not to break myself during the inevitable fall I'd be pretty raging. Finding some skier who i'd never heard of in my life a couple of hundred yards down the slope with said stolen "stick of wank", the inevitable outcome would probably end in me pulling bits of his shattered incisors out the sidewall of my unstrapped board.


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

it is only logical


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

lab49232 said:


> I believe that's exactly what I said.... He has to face consequences, should get his pass pulled, etc. That doesn't make him a terrible human being is the point. Context ABSOLUTELY matters.


Ah I misunderstood. And yeah, doesn't automatically make him a bad person. He just had shit judgement and was super impulsive in this case.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Dude needs his ass kicked. I'm sure he didn't intend any harm, but when you do stupid shit that leads to injury to another you deserve to have your ass kicked. To try to turn it around and act like it's the beginner snowboarder's fault because of how he was holding his Go Pro? Fuck that guy. No one is holding anything on the slopes in a manner to protect against some asshole trying to snatch it from them. Just leave people the fuck alone and don't try to style on beginners to make a funny video to get some likes and shares on social media at the expense of others. That's just pure assholedom.

/rant off


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

garikgarik said:


> well apparently from what is being reported by the locals from Sochi, this photobomb thing has become a part of local pros and halfpros daily entertainment, they seem to do it often this season, thug life heh


Let a few of them catch an ass whipping and that problem will take care of itself.


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

ridethecliche said:


> Ah I misunderstood. And yeah, doesn't automatically make him a bad person. He just had shit judgement and was super impulsive in this case.


TBI may be

*Physical Symptoms*
If an individual has experienced a blow to the head, it’s important to watch for several physical indications of a TBI. Below are common physical symptoms:

A loss or change in consciousness
Headache or other head pain
Nausea or vomiting
Ringing in the ears
Seizures
Inconsolable crying (particularly in infants and children)
Dizziness
Poor balance
Blurry vision
Slurred speech
*Cognitive Symptoms*
After a brain injury, some individuals may experience issues with their ability to concentrate, think, and remember. These cognitive symptoms may appear immediately after a brain injury, though others can begin to show long after. Below are common cognitive symptoms to be aware of:

Confusion
Issues concentrating
Unable to organize
Issues with planning
Memory loss
Difficulty completing tasks on sequence
Problems staying attentive
Trouble solving problems, or multi-tasking
Reasoning and decision making difficulty
Issues with reading, writing and speaking
*Behavioral Symptoms*
Individuals may also experience behavioral or emotional issues after a brain injury. The following are common behavioral issues:

Depression
Verbal and/or physical
Impulsive behavior
Negativity
Intolerance
Lack of interest or enthusiasm
Lack of motivation


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

TBI is perhaps an explination but not an excuse of the behaviors. And if indeed a TBI his coach and sponsors need to intervene and direct him to some therapies.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ok where did the TBI come from? This thread has just gone completely off the walls now. A pro skiier pulls a simple prank, and now we're on he must have traumatic brain injuries to try that. We've reached troll central. Maybe I missed a post though....


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Lol I know what a TBI is. I'm not going to diagnose someone I haven't evaluated... 

Garik ^2, just quit it dude.


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> TBI is perhaps an explination but not an excuse of the behaviors. And if indeed a TBI his coach and sponsors need to intervene and direct him to some therapies.


agree, freeride requires a very calculated sort of recklessness.that was kinda selfdestructive behaviour, there were no chances to get anything good out of this prank, yet he commited. the guy should clearly get help, otherwise he is in danger or danger to others. he sells freeride tours whith him as a guide.


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

ridethecliche said:


> Lol I know what a TBI is. I'm not going to diagnose someone I haven't evaluated...
> 
> Garik ^2, just quit it dude.



well i could not care less if a person who grabs my stuff is good or bad. my point was to inform that this prank or photobomb is out there. you are free to reflect on this fact or not


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

You've done more than enough reflecting for all of us


----------



## WiseGuyRiver (Dec 27, 2019)

This dude is skiing like its dust2 100%. 

He probably learned to never do that again. Hopefully.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

OP is snowboarder guy’s mom


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> OP is snowboarder guy’s mom


Named Karen


----------

